# 1935 Wards Hawthorne info



## M38A1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello all!
I've recently acquired my fathers bicycle he had as a child.  He said he was 10 when he received it new so that would put it at 1935.  Been in a barn/hangar for the past several decades so it's in pretty rough shape and missing a few things.  

Yet I figured the experts here could lend some input on a few lingering questions to include:

1) He said it had a headlamp on the stem and the battery was held in place on the downtube with a simple clamp.  Has anyone seen such an item?

2) The grips are mixed.  One says "Trim-Grip", the other "Hungerford".  Any idea which would have been correct?

3) I've not been able to locate a chainguard.  Any ideas where one might be?

4) Would this have had a model name?  I only know it to be a Wards Hawthorne.

5) I'm guessing that seat/stem is also incorrect?

That's about it for now...  I'm sure I'll have many more questions down the road as I ponder what to do with it.  On a side note, I also came into possession his Oct 1974 Schwinn LeTour in pretty good shape.  He asked me if I wanted them before he "took them to the curb".  So I obliged.

Thanks in advance!

Full gallery pics here:
http://m38a1.smugmug.com/Other/Bicycles/13819446_wweZp#1012443766_auTnm


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 18, 2010)

M38A1 said:


> Hello all!
> I've recently acquired my fathers bicycle he had as a child.  He said he was 10 when he received it new so that would put it at 1935.  Been in a barn/hangar for the past several decades so it's in pretty rough shape and missing a few things.
> 
> Yet I figured the experts here could lend some input on a few lingering questions to include:
> ...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Super sweet bike!, I really love the early Snyder built bikes. I'm guessing your bike would have been red with white darts because I believe the headbadge could be a indication of the color. My 35 has a blue headbadge and the frame is blue with white darts and red pinstripe. I also believe my chainguard is original, hope this helps.


----------



## M38A1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow!  THANK-YOU for the information!   I'll pass this along to my dad and get some feedback.  It's great to know the model name, and see a shot with the headlamp setup.  Thanks.


----------



## M38A1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, my Dad (who is 85 now and sharp as a tack) just sent me the following information based on the above.  This should be a nice bit of information to file away for the old Hawthorne collectors...

Really great to see the photos of the 1935 Blue MW bike. I looked it over with care and have quite a few comments. Couldn't add them to the thread without logging in.
1. Paint scheme was quite the same.
2. My bike did not have a chain guard when delivered. I had to wear a pants clip above the ankle on the right leg.
3. Bike was received with fold down stand like the Blue bike.
4. The light battery was clamped to the lower horizontal bar. Headlight mounting looks the same.
5. The seat post appears to be original and matches the blue bike.
6. Original seat looked much like the one on the blue 1935.
7. The 'long horn' handle bars were my choice and original.
8. Original bike had a back wheel carry rack much the same as the blue bike. I don't remember the spring loaded package holder.
9. Red bike did not have a tank between the horizontal bars.
10. I did not have a horn.
11. Pedal bars were black.
12. Our family moved from Bowlegs OK to Oklahoma City the summer of 1936. The markings on the bottom of the frame were made as a part of a theft prevention program by Oklahoma City police.
13. Bike was purchased in Seminole Oklahoma at the MW store and delivered to our home in Bowlegs on December 24, 1935.
Thanks a lot for your investigation to date. Will add any additional comments that come to mind.
Dad


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 21, 2010)

*Bowlegs Oklahoma!!*

How cool is that? It must have been a true cowboy town. What a great bit of history and the bike to back it up. I love reading this stuff. Congratulations on 85 years and still able to write about it. Were you a WW-II Veteran? Thanks for everything.

Pat


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow that is a great story, I love to hear any info and or stories from an original owner. Just wondring if you are going to restore the bike or just make it rideable. These bikes had lots of options in 35 and I believe the chainguard, rack horn and light are all on that list. I noticed it looks like your bike has the standard steel raingutter fenders wich are pretty cool because the front fender is much longer than the optional stainless fenders. I think the shorter fenders left room for other accessories like a tire siren or bell. Good luck with your bike and hope to see more pictures. Let me know if I can help I do have a few extra parts for this bike. JT


----------



## M38A1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Again, thanks for the kind words....

Me (M38A1) is the son and I'm doing the posting so far.  Dad just provided the information above and I posted it.  However, I think I'll give him my p/w and let him chime in directly.  If I do, I'll ask that he let everyone know it's him and not me.  Heck, he might be able to answer some lingering questions you might have.

I know he wanted the "cow horn" handlebars over what I presume to be the originals.  I also think I have a picture somewhere of either him or his brother on it from WAAAYYYY back.

I'm not certain of my plans for it yet.....  I have way too many 'hobbies' that consume available funds.  Yet I'm just fond of these old balloon tire bikes, especially this one.  I've also got his 1974 Schwinn LeTour that's in pretty good original shape.  Now that I've ridden!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 22, 2010)

That sound great and I know I would like to see that picture if possible.


----------



## M38A1 (Oct 2, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> That sound great and I know I would like to see that picture if possible.




Still haven't made any progress/decisions on the Hawthorne yet...  And I wrestle with what to do with his 1974 LeTour.  We each got one and mine was given away but he kept his.  I did my first triathlon on this bike about 1986 so it's sort of special in that respect.  Again, I wonder what to do with this one, either ratrod it or really spend some time cleaning it up and ride it.

A few more pics are here:
http://m38a1.smugmug.com/Other/1974-Schwinn-Le-Tour/13819931_6HkVNS#!i=1012477392&k=Sjt9X92


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just hope I'm half as sharp as your dad when I'm 65, never mind 85 - great story!  I was wondering what the heck could have caused those marks near the serial number - very cool.


----------

